# Forum > MMO > ArcheAge > ArcheAge Bots and Programs > [Bot] [Trials] ArcheBuddy keys

## KuRIoS

So, I have received a bunch of trial keys for ArcheBuddy, the bot from Buddyteam for ArcheBuddy.. 


Key Days Sessions


D4C1C856C41041FDAD59 3 1


8772F020582C47A783A9 3 1 


37F6A2469BB04FE28E18 3 1 


C59CD64D1F67499CBE28 3 1




I will update the post here, but there are also more keys are available at ArcheBuddy trial keys

Enjoy

----------


## deyu2008

How I can reedem the key?

----------


## KuRIoS

> How I can reedem the key?


just download archebuddy at Archebuddy the Bot for ArcheAge and insert one of the keys

----------


## Deathyaw

Thank you KuRIoS  :Smile:  +++++rep

----------


## dmxcom

Still no Win 8.1 Support ?

----------


## Iraq

> Still no Win 8.1 Support ?


It's always had win 8.1 support?

Source: ive been using AB on win8.1 since it was released (pre-beta actually)

----------


## Leo Cay

none of them work

----------


## picka123

Can someone send me 1 key? Also i never saw any proof that this bot exist. Is there any video or pic of bot?

----------


## almightyxii

> Can someone send me 1 key? Also i never saw any proof that this bot exist. Is there any video or pic of bot?


Google it man.

----------


## KuRIoS

> none of them work





> Can someone send me 1 key? Also i never saw any proof that this bot exist. Is there any video or pic of bot?


Read the post and follow the link, more keys there... I will also post a few more here.

----------


## dmxcom

> It's always had win 8.1 support?
> 
> Source: ive been using AB on win8.1 since it was released (pre-beta actually)


Oh Nice, sorry.

Try´t Diablobuddy some Time ago - and this was not running under Win8.

----------


## Khurune

Hopefully it'll be as good a quality in time as Honorbuddy. Can't go wrong with these guys, they're really good an is the only botting company I'd ever use (Cept the WoT bot).

----------


## Wish311

dude they fix the Archebuddy where it is actually turn key now? Cause the Alpha was hard to setup and always running into walls.

----------


## TheDudinou

Well, unless you're a coder, there's no point in getting this now. 

You have to code all your plug-ins, and the users who can code keep their scripts for now so they make shittons of money.

----------


## Mumulica

Hundreds of bots banned by using Archebuddy and some plugins. Id advise you to wait few months until it gets better.

----------


## Iraq

*Do not use the AB quest plugin.*

its for the firran race and will get you banned before you hit level 5 because they all follow the same waypoints and hotspots.

as stated above in this thread, there is no point in getting this bot right now unless you are interested in coding your own plugins for it, as it has basically no functionality that is usuable right now.

----------


## archlord12345

It is not true, the bans come from launching the bot when you have an account opened with the GLYPH client.

They said on the TOS that its illegal to run 2 game on same pc but not 2 game on same ip

If you launch the game with buddy account manager, you wont have problem.

----------


## dmxcom

is it risky to bot on a new f2p account and play later on with my real main account on the same computer ?

----------


## Dr3yar

Avira says it's a Virus :< TR/Crypt.XPACK.Gen. Class: Trojan

----------


## CyaBB

> Avira says it's a Virus :< TR/Crypt.XPACK.Gen. Class: Trojan


Avira sucks

----------


## KuRIoS

New keys posted ArcheBuddy Keys

----------


## Forsty

Is archebuddy capable of doing trade runs repeatedly? I am just looking for a bot to complete easy runs on same continent. f.e. mahadevi -> falcorth -> turn in -> port -> repeat

----------


## eldern3wbie

Does archebuddy allow trade bot with farm wagon?

----------


## spikes210

Any more keys ?

----------


## KuRIoS

> Any more keys ?


Have you checked Online Game Bots - Reviewed here ?

----------


## keviiNN25

U check it? Virustotal I'm thinking if I try ... if not ban me but they will probably steal the account

----------


## Yukka

Using this for 2 weeks now. Radar to track thunderstruck trees with sound warning if one appears near you, all lootable trees, plants, ore, objects, sunken treasure, stealthed players + hasla farm assist + trade run bots + AH bot etc. The list goes on.. What's not to like?

----------


## Dymon

> U check it? Virustotal I'm thinking if I try ... if not ban me but they will probably steal the account


hmm they steal your brain a long time ago

----------


## beatnikmeister

can i have some keys as well? thanks!

----------


## dagostino

> Using this for 2 weeks now. Radar to track thunderstruck trees with sound warning if one appears near you, all lootable trees, plants, ore, objects, sunken treasure, stealthed players + hasla farm assist + trade run bots + AH bot etc. The list goes on.. What's not to like?


Hm seems good, but what about ban ? Some people got banned ?
Hackshield cant detect this ?

----------


## Onesun

can i have some new keys ? thanks

i tested all keys non works

----------


## KuRIoS

More keys here More ArcheBuddy Trial keys

----------


## KuRIoS

> any more keys to test before buying? that would be great thx


Online Game Bots - Reviewed here

----------


## haku18

all expired :/ thanks tho

----------


## Xetro

Nice Bots! Junmeister.

----------

